# horn and alarm not working



## sunshinebear01 (Aug 30, 2010)

I Have a 99 Ford Escort ZX2. I am not dure if I am posting in the right forum. About 2 years ago I was having a problem with my battery cables. After I replaced them my horn would not stop going off. I disconnected the cables and tried reconnecting them. Still same problem. The horn was not pulsating like it does with the alarm, it was constant. A friend of mine said turn the key in the drivers side door lock backwards and it will deactivate the horn. It worked. I thought great. Now the horn does not work nor does the alarm. I can hear the relay switch in the steering wheel clicking when i press the horn but no sound. I have checked the fuses and relay switches and all are fine. I am out of options and my roommate needs the car for a drivers test but without a horn they will not let her use it. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated Thank You.


----------

